# Spider weights



## paraman72

Well instead of packing I decided to finally make my own spider weights. I have used the same basic principle as found on another shark fishing site however I wanted to save my copper for the scrap yard. Now I have some leftover CPVC from my recent addition and figured I would give it a whirl. The whole process took me about two hours, mainly because I was experimenting with tube lengths to determine the weight I wanted. I used the cpvc and end caps with 4 holes drilled in the end. Instead of using copper wire i used coat hangers instead. Plenty of stiffness plus dirt cheap. The lengths are 10-12 inches, bent in half then fed through the cap.

View attachment 908


Now here is were I did things a little different. My eyelet is one piece that connects to the legs. Length will vary depending on the length of the tube. I bent the eyelets then slid the tube over the entire piece. There fore causing a much stronger pull not allowing the legs to break away from the eyelet or having the eyelet pulling out.

View attachment 909


View attachment 910


Now I filled the tube with the lead and then cooled them. Now I did one at a time so I could determine the weight I wanted. The smallest one was from 1/2" 2 1/2" in length and weighed 4ozs. The next 3 were from 3/4", 2 1/2" in length and weighed 8ozs. The last three were also 3/4", 4" in length and weighed 12 ozs. I marked the sizes so that next year I can easily remember what the weight was. Plus recorded the measurements for additional weights inthe future.

View attachment 911


The first couple were not immediately dunked therefore caused some warping, however the ones that were immediately dunked in water showed no warping and prove to be the better weights. Will get to see how they work soon and will consider the changes from there. :fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures

Neat idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Pvc*

Can't you take the pvc pipe and cap off after they cool?

You could use the same pipe and cap to pour multiple weights. 

Just a thought.

Darin


----------



## bstarling

Finger_Mullet said:


> Can't you take the pvc pipe and cap off after they cool?
> 
> You could use the same pipe and cap to pour multiple weights.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Darin


You better quit doin that...you know it'll get you in trouble......................LOL!!!!!!

Give me a shout about getting something together for this fall.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## paraman72

Finger_Mullet said:


> Can't you take the pvc pipe and cap off after they cool?
> 
> You could use the same pipe and cap to pour multiple weights.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Darin


I was able to do it with one of them but the second time the heat distorted the cap and holes. So I just left them on.


----------



## AbuMike

paraman72 said:


> The first couple were not immediately dunked therefore caused some warping, however the ones that were immediately dunked in water showed no warping and prove to be the better weights. Will get to see how they work soon and will consider the changes from there. :fishing:


I would advise you to stay away from the water while pouring lead. One drop of water coming in contact with molten lead will cause an exposive reaction. This will cause serious burns or worse loss of your sight.


----------



## paraman72

I worked with lead before, I had a set of hot metal tongs. Trust me I was not taking any chances with those fumes just before vacation.....:beer:


----------



## 05 grand slam

what fumes i feel great


----------



## Mdt1992

lead fumes. i always do mine outside upwind so its blowing away from me.


----------



## AbuMike

I wasn't talking bout the fumes.


----------



## jcreamer

AirDown said:


> I wasn't talking bout the fumes.


You have that rght.

I was working under a gutter and a couple of dropsof water hit my molten lead and it blew all over he place. I was across the deck when it happened but it made a beliver out of me.


----------

